# Question AirPlay avec AppleTV & PC Windows



## Inside Studio (20 Février 2020)

Bonsoir,

Voici depuis un certain temps que j'ai investi sur une Apple TV 4k et je dois dire que j'en suis vraiment content.
Cependant, nouveau dans l'univers de la pomme, j'ai du mal à comprendre certaines choses.
La première est que j'ai en ma possession des vidéos 4K et films aux formats HEVC h265 que j'aimerais lire éventuellement avec AirPlay sur mon AppTV.

J'ai essayé de crée une bibliothèque Itunes sur mon PC en important des fichiers vidéo mais je ne vois rien apparaitre dans ma biblio itunes. Du coup j'ai regardé sur le net et j'ai trouvé un super logiciel qui se nomme 5K Player et qui lit de plus mes films 4K HDR sans ralentissement du coup parfait mais là pareil, impossible de lire mes contenus sur mon Apple TV.

Comment dois-je m'y prendre ?


----------



## Inside Studio (21 Février 2020)

Bonjour, je me permet de relancer le sujet car j'aurais vraiment besoin de réponse.

Merci.


----------



## Oizo (21 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Une solution serait d'installer Plex Server sur le PC et l'application Plex sur l'AppleTV


----------



## Inside Studio (21 Février 2020)

Bonsoir Oizo du coup en effet j'ai fait cela. Plex fonctionne bien sûr l'App TV par contre je rencontre des petits ralentissements sur mes blu-rays 4k en hevc et .x265, je ressens un manque de fluidité par moments. Il faut régler quelque chose ?


----------



## Oizo (22 Février 2020)

Alors là je ne pourrais pas te dire, j'ai un AppleTV 4K, des films en 4K, mais pas encore de TV 4K, donc comme l'Apple TV me sort un signal en 1080p, je n'ai pas de ralentissement.


----------



## Inside Studio (22 Février 2020)

Ah oui d'accord, mais si tu aurais des ralentissements. Tu penses que cela pourrait provenir de quoi ? Débit réseau ? Le film ? Ou le paramétrage de Plex ?


----------



## Oizo (22 Février 2020)

Le débit réseau je pense que ça ferait des coupures plutôt que des ralentissements, c'est ce que j'avais un moment quand j'avais un réseau wifi trop faible.

Le PC est assez puissant ? Voir peut-être au niveau des paramètres de Plex dans les paramètres "Transcodeur" (sur le PC)


----------

